# devel/pear fails to "make"



## nforced (Mar 4, 2016)

Am I the only one who has this problem trying to instsall/update devel/pear inside jail?


```
#/usr/ports/devel/pear # make
===>  License PHP301 accepted by the user
===>  pear-1.10.1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by pear-1.10.1 for building
===>  Extracting for pear-1.10.1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for pear-1.10.1.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for pear-1.10.1
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for pear-1.10.1
===>  pear-1.10.1 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>  pear-1.10.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/xml.so - found
===>  pear-1.10.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/zlib.so - found
===>  Configuring for pear-1.10.1
===>  Staging for pear-1.10.1
===>  pear-1.10.1 depends on file: /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h - found
===>  pear-1.10.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/xml.so - found
===>  pear-1.10.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/php/20131226/zlib.so - found
===>  Generating temporary packing list


******************************************************************************

FATAL ERROR! We cannot initialize the temp directory. Please be sure to give
full write access to this directory and the install directory.

'/tmp/pear' was given.sed: /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/devel/pear/work/stage/usr/local/share/pear/peclcmd.php: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /basejail/usr/ports/devel/pear
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2016)

Looks like /tmp isn't set up properly inside your jail. What are the permissions on it?

Edit: Scratch that. What's in /etc/make.conf of the jail? Your ports tree is mounted read-only from the base jail so you don't have write permissions there. Normally you'd set WRKDIRPREFIX to a writable area.


----------



## nforced (Mar 4, 2016)

From inside that jail

```
#ls -al /
drwxrwxrwt  8 root  wheel  64B Mar  4 17:22 tmp
```


```
# cat /etc/make.conf
WRKDIRPREFIX=  /var/ports
DISTDIR=  /var/ports/distfiles
PACKAGES=  /var/ports/packages
INDEXDIR=  /var/ports
WITH_PKGNG=yes
WITHOUT_X11=yes
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=  perl5=5.20

# ls /var/ports
total 18
drwxr-xr-x  4 root  wheel  4B Mar  4 17:19 .
drwxr-xr-x  25 root  wheel  25B Mar  3 10:55 ..
drwxr-xr-x  3 root  wheel  3B Dec 18  2014 basejail
drwxr-xr-x  10 root  wheel  80B Mar  4 12:38 distfiles
```


----------



## nforced (Mar 4, 2016)

SirDice, thank you for your reply, do you think that "drwxr-xr-x" perms are ok for /var/ports in this case?


----------



## nforced (Mar 7, 2016)

At the end I had to

```
#remove pear-1.9.4_3
pkg remove pear

#install pear: 1.10.1
pkg install pear
```
this was the only way I found to overcome the failing port upgrade.


----------

